# Homemade Creations >  DIY Flag Staff Holder - Wall Mount Type

## tsbrownie

A DIY flagstaff holder to mount on house or wall. Simple, cheap yet very strong and durable construction. Good weekend welding project. Nice gift.






MATERIALS
- Tube (Round or square based on flagstaff) 20 cms or 8"
- Back plate, 2+ mm thick. 30 cms or 12"
- Small flat stock scraps x 2

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 21, 2019)

----------

